# My Free Lathe, Thanks To This Website



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Actually, my headline should read, "My Free Lathe, Thanks To Moderator/Staff Member Jim Dawson."

Thanks to Jim, I am now the owner of a complete 1941 Logan lathe!  An older couple is selling their house, here in San Francisco, and were desperate to get rid of their metal lathe out of their garage before their house's open house that was set for yesterday.

The wife contacted Jim.  Jim then private messaged me asking if I would take the lathe, and that it needed to be saved from the landfill.

There was no way I could say no, despite already having multiple lathes (I am planning on keeping 1 South Bend 9A, and 1 Craftsman 6" 101 lathe.  The rest will be restored and sold. - or at least, that is what I am saying ;-)  ).

When I arrived at their house to pickup the lathe, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that the lathe came with its original lathe legs as well as the pedestal to hold the motor and countershaft.

It was a good thing I brought along my patient lift (I got it free off craigslist).  The lift is rated for 400 lbs.  I am planning on replacing the ram with a 750 lb one, should I ever find one for cheap.

Anyways, at the bottom of this post are pics of the lathe, and of the couple who also helped me load it into my poor, abused Pontiac Vibe hatchback car.  I will also post a pic of what the lathe is supposed to look like when put together.  By a weird coincidence, I happen to have a 53 or 54 inch lathe chip pan in my garage that happened to come off a Logan lathe!

I believe the lathe is a pre-Montgomery Ward Logan 200.  Per what I read online, when complete with legs and motor, and stuff, this lathe weighs 520lbs.  

I am wondering if there is any logical reason to keep this 10" Logan lathe, in addition to my 9" South Bend.  

My excuse for keeping the smaller Craftsman is that, from what people told me, smaller lathes are better for turning very small stuff. 

The Logan also has a 1-1/2" x 8 tpi spindle - the same as my South Bend.  However, instead of being a 9", the Logan has a 10" swing.  Plus, my South Bend has a QC box whereas the Logan doesn't.  However, would that matter?  All I need is one lathe with a QC box, right?  Plus, I found plans in one of my "Best of Projects in Metal" books for making a QC box for the Atlas 618/Craftsman 6" lathes.  I plan on making the QC box.

So, to reiterate, do I have any logical reason  to keep the Logan lathe?

Also, once again, I'd like to send a huge thank you to Jim Dawson for referring me to this lathe in need.  

In addition to having "Overkill" as my middle name, my aka could now be, "The Crazy Lathe Lady."  Thanks Jim ;-)

Susan


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks to be in pretty good condition from what I can see.  And it has all of the parts. 

The question that I have is: Where the heck do you put all of that stuff in a single car garage?


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 2, 2018)

That's a good looking lathe! Glad to hear you saved it from the landfill.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 2, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I am wondering if there is any logical reason to keep this 10" Logan lathe, in addition to my 9" South Bend.


Wait...  You are asking US to answer that question?  That is like asking an alcoholic if you should have another drink...


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 2, 2018)

You can never have too many tools. Obviously, your space is too small and you need to move so you have more room for tools!

Didn't work on my wife.


----------



## dulltool17 (Dec 2, 2018)

Well done by both you and Jim.
My advice, worth all that you'll pay for it, is to fix it up (looks like mostly cleaning) and run it before you decide to "downsize" anything.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 2, 2018)

Free is the best kinda lathe to get!!!!
Congratulations Susan!


----------



## dlane (Dec 2, 2018)

Only way to beat that deal is to get payed to haul off. It dose have a nice different tailstock .


----------



## HarryJM (Dec 2, 2018)

Congrats Susan and what a deal!

Serial number is on the tail end of the front way and below is a link to see what year yours is.
http://www.lathe.com/ser-no.htm


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Wait...  You are asking US to answer that question?  That is like asking an alcoholic if you should have another drink...


LOL!!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

HarryJM said:


> Congrats Susan and what a deal!
> 
> Serial number is on the tail end of the front way and below is a link to see what year yours is.
> http://www.lathe.com/ser-no.htm


The serial number is 14301.  I think it is a 1941 lathe


----------



## T. J. (Dec 2, 2018)

The easy answer is to keep all of them! 

Seriously though, if you really need to get rid of one, I would shed the Atlas/Craftsman.  I base my opinion on having owned an Atlas 6" in the past and currently own a Logan/Wards 10". There is nothing the Atlas can do that the SB or Logan can't do as good or better. There is also the added benefit of sharing tooling between the SB and Logan.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Seriously, though, is there any logical reason why I would benefit having this additional lathe in the shop?  I am trying to find excuses to keep it ;-)
Omg, I tell myself that I can't keep my woodworking stuff in my garage, then, I found someone getting rid of a 13" drum sander for $55.  How could I say no when I have a whole tree of black walnut slabs and a 10" Inca combo 570 jointer/planer?  
Then, I get this free lathe!
I have a knack for getting deals, for some reason.  That is why I have to play tetris with my equipment to fit in my 1 car garage!


----------



## T. J. (Dec 2, 2018)

I should clarify, I don't have anything against the Atlas 6". They are good machines for their size. It was my first lathe and I learned a lot with it. I just don't think it has any advantage for turning small work over a 9 or 10 inch lathe.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

T. J. said:


> The easy answer is to keep all of them!
> 
> Seriously though, if you really need to get rid of one, I would shed the Atlas/Craftsman.  I base my opinion on having owned an Atlas 6" in the past and currently own a Logan/Wards 10". There is nothing the Atlas can do that the SB or Logan can't do as good or better. There is also the added benefit of sharing tooling between the SB and Logan.


I can't argue with you T.J.. It's just that that little lathe with the factory lathe legs, original  drum switch bed mount, and bed mount lathe lamp is too much eye candy/gloat to let go of, lol.


----------



## Asm109 (Dec 2, 2018)

If the Logan is a change gear lathe, your path is clear.
Sell the Logan, Sell the Craftsman, Use the money to buy other tools.  You have no need for multiple lathes that will do essentially the same job.
Your biggest whine here is you don't have enough room in your shop. Be a hoarder but seek variety.


----------



## T. J. (Dec 2, 2018)

I feel your pain, as I have the same problem. For me, it makes more sense to have one really well tooled lathe than two or three marginally tooled ones. 

And I would agree that the 9" SB with a QCGB trumps the 10" Logan with change gears.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

T. J. said:


> I should clarify, I don't have anything against the Atlas 6". They are good machines for their size. It was my first lathe and I learned a lot with it. I just don't think it has any advantage for turning small work over a 9 or 10 inch lathe.


Plus, I was hoping to later have my now 11 year old son learn to turn on that 6" lathe.  He has high functioning autism which contributes to his overall lack of coordination.  All he wants to do is play video games.  When I feel he is ready, I want him to learn some metalworking.  So, I guess  that's my extra excuse for not letting go of my less abled Craftsman lathe.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Asm109 said:


> If the Logan is a change gear lathe, your path is clear.
> Sell the Logan, Sell the Craftsman, Use the money to buy other tools.  You have no need for multiple lathes that will do essentially the same job.
> Your biggest whine here is you don't have enough room in your shop. Be a hoarder but seek variety.


ASM109, I like your answer.  Simple and logical!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 2, 2018)

Susan,
Wood shops are overrated,
When in doubt, go for the precision of metal work.
Nice problem to have, too many machines.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Susan,
> Wood shops are overrated,
> When in doubt, go for the precision of metal work.
> Nice problem to have, too many machines.


Yeah, I need to sell a lot of stuff.  I should sell my woodworking stuff.  I just dread having to sell on craigslist.  I hear so many bad stories from sellers on people asking a million questions, and then flaking.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Btw, guys, if you know what model this Logan lathe really is, please let me know.  I am guessing it is a model 200, but the label on the lathe says it is a screw cutting AND a turret lathe.  I think that is why the tailstock looks different.
I sent an email to the folks at lathe.com, hoping Scott Logan would know, but I haven't heard back from anyone yet.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 2, 2018)

I had a Logan few years back with same tailstock.don't see a lot of them.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

lordbeezer said:


> I had a Logan few years back with same tailstock.don't see a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model was your lathe?  I think I was wrong to say mine was a model 200.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Btw, should any of you guys need help finding a deal on anything,  let me know.  I would not mind helping you find a deal or just find a hard to find item.


----------



## hman (Dec 3, 2018)

Congratulations to you, Susan.  And thanks to you, Jim.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 3, 2018)

Was a model 400..had to look at older pictures to verify model..


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 3, 2018)

hman said:


> Congratulations to you, Susan.  And thanks to you, Jim.


Thanks Hman


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 3, 2018)

lordbeezer said:


> Was a model 400..had to look at older pictures to verify model..


Thank you lordbeezer


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 3, 2018)

Well done Susan, You do seem to get lucky, nothing like that happens here in Downunderland. I think I would get instantly divorced if I tried to squeeze anything else in my car garage/shop. I always have to move something to get at anything. even have to back the car out to get at the lathe. Also have to move the air compressor out of the way to get at the MIG weldr, and have to move that to get at the oxy set.

Had the electrician come by today to replace a faulty RCD, and had to move the motorcycle out so he could get at the switchboard. And so it goes on. Perhaps I'll give up riding one day then i can sell it.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 3, 2018)

My guess with a 10" swing, change gear, lever tailstock and cast iron legs it would be a model "200-1"  
http://www.lathe.com/models.htm


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 3, 2018)

According to Logan, your lathe is from 1942:  http://www.lathe.com/ser-no.htm

The tailstock is an AC-241 Lever Tailstock Assembly which according to the 1944 catalog was an accessory for the 10" lathes.  Your machine
certainly looks like a Model 200.  I think you should keep it, but I might be a bit biased since I own one.      I also had a 6" Atlas, but I sold
it as soon as my Logan was up and running since it wouldn't do anything the Logan couldn't do better.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 3, 2018)

Difference between Northern California and East TN:
SanFran: Older couple needing a machine hauled away, results: Gorgeous Logan 10" and what seemed to be a fairly easy move.
Knoxville: Older couple needing a machine hauled away, results: Turn-of-the century Camel Back Drill Press, large pain loading it up.
Tell you which one I'd really would have rather scored. 
Fantastic score, Nice move Jim!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 3, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Plus, I was hoping to later have my now 11 year old son learn to turn on that 6" lathe.  He has high functioning autism which contributes to his overall lack of coordination.  All he wants to do is play video games.  When I feel he is ready, I want him to learn some metalworking.  So, I guess  that's my extra excuse for not letting go of my less abled Craftsman lathe.


This may be wrong to some and I may get flamed, but you can also try wood turning on one of the lathes.
My son at that age had some eye/hand coordination problems, nothing like autism though, and what I did was to set up a 3" dia. blank on the lathe, and a 1/4" radius tool in the holder.
I set hard stops - up, down and sideways and let him create designs in the blank.
We progressed to the point where I would make up a sketch, lay out some lines on a blank and he would match the sketch.
We had a whole bunch of candle stick holders.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 3, 2018)

middle.road said:


> This may be wrong to some and I may get flamed, but you can also try wood turning on one of the lathes.
> My son at that age had some eye/hand coordination problems, nothing like autism though, and what I did was to set up a 3" dia. blank on the lathe, and a 1/4" radius tool in the holder.
> I set hard stops - up, down and sideways and let him create designs in the blank.
> We progressed to the point where I would make up a sketch, lay out some lines on a blank and he would match the sketch.
> We had a whole bunch of candle stick holders.


Fortunately, my son's autism is mild.  I told him there is nothing wrong with him, and that he just thinks differently (which is true).  I then told him how Mark Zuckerberg was rumored to have high functioning autism as well, and that didn't stop him from starting a big business and making lots of $.  Most people don't believe he is autistic when I tell them, after they met him.  However, he does prefer to have a schedule so he knows what happens when, and he will interpret stuff literally, like if I said, "Get out if here," he'd respond by putting on his shoes and jacket, when I wasn't meaning it literally


----------



## hman (Dec 3, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> I think I would get instantly divorced if I tried to squeeze anything else in my car garage/shop. I always have to move something to get at anything. even have to back the car out to get at the lathe. Also have to move the air compressor out of the way to get at the MIG weldr, and have to move that to get at the oxy set.
> 
> Had the electrician come by today to replace a faulty RCD, and had to move the motorcycle out so he could get at the switchboard. And so it goes on. Perhaps I'll give up riding one day then i can sell it.


Seems like all of life is a 15 puzzle


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 4, 2018)

I love the cast iron legs from that era.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 4, 2018)

NCjeeper said:


> I love the cast iron legs from that era.


So do Interior Designers. They pitch the lathe and keep the legs for tables. (*SHUDDER*)


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 4, 2018)

Susan, what are you doing Saturday night?   

Seriously, maybe find a die filer deal for me.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 5, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> Susan, what are you doing Saturday night?
> 
> Seriously, maybe find a die filer deal for me.


And while your at finding free equipment I need a finger brake and a stomp shear.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 7, 2018)

Ok, you guys actually are affecting me, lol!
After reading your comments, I will keep this Logan, and sell the little Craftsman -if I can't make room for it ;-)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 7, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> Susan, what are you doing Saturday night?
> 
> Seriously, maybe find a die filer deal for me.


Hi Winegrower,
What's goin' on Saturday night?  I almost bought a die filier from a Southern California seller a few weeks ago, but shipping was over $100.  

What is your budget?

Fyi, another option is to buy a die filier kit.
Here are links to two different sellers:

This first seller sells a kit for around $120
http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-18.html

This other seller sells a kit for $125
http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPtools-subfiles/MMPtools-sub.html

The only think I don't like about the kits is that the table seems small.  However, the price is great!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 7, 2018)

hman said:


> Seems like all of life is a 15 puzzle
> View attachment 281443


That's exactly how I see my garage right now, although I refer to it as playing Tetris.  I don't think I can ever find a man who could put up with me, lol.  Hense, I am single with a good friend ;-)


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 8, 2018)

middle.road said:


> So do Interior Designers. They pitch the lathe and keep the legs for tables. (*SHUDDER*)



Sounds like I should start dumpster diving behind interior design shops.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> That's exactly how I see my garage right now, although I refer to it as playing Tetris.  I don't think I can ever find a man who could put up with me, lol


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

middle.road said:


> So do Interior Designers. They pitch the lathe and keep the legs for tables. (*SHUDDER*)


The couple who gave me the lathe told me they feared someone would sell a few parts and dump the rest in the Bay.  I've seen people buy Atlas horizontal mills that worked perfectly fine with the original owner, and then sell the parts for overpriced amounts on Ebay.  Greedy you-know-whats destroying machines for a profit.  Oh, and those hipster furniture sellers selling their overpriced $3k "live edge" tables on lathe legs are one of the main reasons I thinkwhy the lathe legs are expensive and hard to find. GRRRRR!!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

NCjeeper said:


> And while your at finding free equipment I need a finger brake and a stomp shear.


What is your budget and size requirement?


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 8, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Hi Winegrower,
> What's goin' on Saturday night?  I almost bought a die filier from a Southern California seller a few weeks ago, but shipping was over $100.
> 
> What is your budget?     (Well, I have passed on a $400 filer...so maybe half that would be a no brainer.)
> ...


(Yep, but it is mainly small pieces that I would probably put on a filer.  I could see me never finishing a kit.  :-(    )


----------



## middle.road (Dec 8, 2018)

Aaron_W said:


> Sounds like I should start dumpster diving behind interior design shops.


And hitting scrap yards regularly.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

Honestly, I think I will repost the question I am about to ask under the Logan lathe section of the forum, as well as here.

Turns out that a machinist acquaintance /seller I know has been fiending for my 5" Wilton Bullet vise.  I am not offering my baby vise though.



 He is offering a Logan taper attachment and quite a few mint screw gears in exchange for my vise.  How would I know that this taper attachment and gears would fit my Logan, other than to take the guy's word?








The gears included are:  64, 56, 52, 48, 40, 36, 32, 32

I guess I just want feedback on how to determine if it is compatible, and if trading for a 5" Bullet vise sounds fair.

Btw, the only reason I would consider trading the vise is because I am supposed to be picking up this restored 5-1/2" Bullet this weekend.  I am bartering with this teenager who collects vintage items and sells them at antique fairs and craigslist.  I gave him a rusty Miller Falls hand crank drill press, an old Niagara bead roller, and a Reed vise as well as a bead blast cabinet.  The Reed vise and blast cabinet were free off craigslist, but I'm not telling him that ;-)   .  He plans on making videos of him restoring the drill press and bead roller.

Here is the 5-1/2" vise I will be getting this weekend.  I took a pic of the vise, but later accidently deleted it, so here is a link the video this 17 year old made restoring the vise. I wouldn't recommend watching the video if you are short on time.  There is no talking, just him restoring the vise in super fast forward speed.






So, this is the only reason why I would consider getting rid of my current 5" vise for the Logan taper attachment and gears.  When I went on Ebay, I noticed they had zero Logan taper attachments.  So, that's another reason why I turned to this guy.  

Are taper attachments universal to lathe size or are they made to fit specific models?

Thanks guys for reading my long posting.

Susan


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> (Yep, but it is mainly small pieces that I would probably put on a filer.  I could see me never finishing a kit.  :-(    )


At least you're honest with yourself.  I have so many projects that I "plan" on doing, but will probably die before getting to it.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> (Yep, but it is mainly small pieces that I would probably put on a filer.  I could see me never finishing a kit.  :-(    )


I will PM you.


----------



## Surveywaters (Dec 8, 2018)

As a Logan owner, I am very curious about that tail stock. There are extra components and the handle protrudes much further than stock. What's going on there??

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 8, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> At least you're honest with yourself. I have so many projects that I "plan" on doing, but will probably die before getting to it.



I was told that he/she who dies with the most projects wins.   I think I'm pretty far ahead.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 8, 2018)

I just realized I could remove the carriage part of the Logan lathe that the taper attachment would mounttotosee if it fits.  I think that'tms all I need to do.


----------

